# [SOLVED] mtx subs



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

ive got 2 12 mtx terminators. the amp that came with the package doesnt equal the watts of the subs. just wondering if anyone else has these subs and are willing to give me a tip if i should use my 2000 watt lanzar amp or keep the amp that came with the subs


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: mtx subs*

What are the RMS figures for the subs?

The Watts dont have the match... Its the RMS Wattage is what every thing is about. :wink:


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

subs only have 400 RMS combined


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: mtx subs*

Can you bridge the subs to increase the out put? Essentially doubling watss?


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

yeah thats what i did with the lanzar amp but it just doesnt have the right sound. the lanzar i have hooked up is a little old though so that might be the reason. ill jst try and switch it around to see what happens


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

make sure your amp is 2ohm stable if you are going to bridge them...or you might end up getting a different amp.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

it is and it works im just trying to see if not bridging them on a brand new amp with less wattage will sound better. i know a lot of people like the low frequency for rap and im trying to make it sound right for rock. this is my first system so im trying to figure it all out


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: mtx subs*

What is the RMS of the amp?

It will need to be at least 400 WRMS otherwise your amp wont last very long and will soon go pop.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: mtx subs*

with 12 inches I usually try to use 2.5 cubic feet of box per speaker(now this is only me) I put them face to face inside the box seal the lip of the speakers with silicon then seal the box.I then hook them up opposite each other, essentially making the box a speaker. It's called an Isobaric box,I then port the box with a ten inch hole and an eight inch hole(one per side). Then I'd put it up under the rear deck, nice low hitting bass.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

the lanzar i have in right now is 800 RMS but i bridged the subs and have the amp set


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: mtx subs*

With those figures, you shouldnt have a problem running the subs.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

the cubic foot of the box is determined by the frequency tuning of the subs for the qapplication. Larger box will drop preq. while smaller sealed will raise the frequency. It really depends on the subwoofer and what you want them to sound like.

If you have a 800watt rms amp and 2 400 watt rms subwoofers, just run them normal off the amp (2 chan.) and they will get the power they need. Use a sealed box to about 40 mhz and filter out everything above 60mhz and you should get some really low tones.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

alright thanks. that sounds good then. i was going to hook up a compacitor because my lights are dimming when it hits, is it battery to positive then negative to amp? or the other way around?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: mtx subs*

No point. You need a bigger alternator to stop the lights dipping.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

yeah cap wont really help. They are more for looks then anything in my opinion. Up grade your alternator for about $20 more then the cost of a decent cap and get a high amp alternator.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

alright what do they even do then?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

A capacitor makes a huge dent in your wallet, with minimal positive impact on your car's electrical system. Think of a capacitor as a small power surplus storage device. All it really does is catch a little overflow of current from the alternator, if there is any, and stores a limited amount of power internally. Considering that even a small cap can cost you over $100 plus install, they really don't offer much. If your audio system is higher in continuaous wattage (lets say for example 1000 W RMS total), you'd probably be told by an electronics retailer to purchase a 1 to 5 FARAD capacitor. A normal price for a 1 to 2 Farad cap can range from $150 to $300.

Lets look at it from another perspective. You can get a decent deep cycle battery for around $150 to $200. These hold a much larger charge, and connected with a battery isolator ($25 on ebay), will give you a stand alone power supply for your sound system pulling minimal to nothing over the top of your vehicle's normal power consumption. So, your car's electrical charging system will last longer (likely longer than stock), your equipment will not affect essential functions like headlights at all, and wow, look at that, it costs less than a cap and does more for you. Aside from that, a cap will create more power draw on your car's recharging system if it is emptied. How can it be said to help relieve power draw, when it DRAWS POWER? If coupled with extra batteries and such, a capacitor can and will help in situations of extremely high current draw, but used as the sole solution to help with heavy power draws, they are not the best idea.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

alright well that sounds like a good idea then. well i hooked everything up and there is sound but it doesnt thump


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

are your subs wired to run true, or bridged, or series? it makes a different to your amp.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

i had them bridged then it stopped working so i checked the fuses in the amp and one was blown so i replaced them and now i just have them true


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

amp set to filter out HP? zero out the settings on the amp and balance your eq on your stereo. Then tune your amp to what you are looking for. Make sure you dont touch the boost until everything has been set first. More boost=more distortion


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

alright so i should filter out all HP? or just some? and the LP?


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

alright so i should filter out all HP? or just some? and the LP?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

you want to filter out all the HP....subwoofers are low frequency only, running HP through them will inhibit the voice coils and life of the woofer.


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

alright thanks. and i just adjust the low pass till it sounds good right? along with the level and bass boost last


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

yeah you may not hear anything from the subs until you up the boost just a little but. Once your stereo is going and your boost is to high you will be able to hear the subs "slapping"


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

slapping as good or slapping as a bad thing?


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

because it sounds like it slaps and not a nice flowing bass. bass must be turned up to much i take it


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

correct slapping in bad, car audio is so violent....You want it to hit hard, but not slap!


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

right. but i wired the speakers from the positive on the amp to one of the subs then with the negative going to the other subs positive and that negative to the amps negative. its hitting pretty good and not shutting off at all.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

then whats the issue? not loud enough?


----------



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

no i was just saying it works great. and thanks for the advice


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mtx subs*

ohh, no problem thats what I am here for.


----------

